# Reccomendations for DC Controller



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone

We got 12 + inches of snow west of Minneapolis / St Paul

I have 2 old DC power packs / controllers for HO that do not seem to have enough power. Both seem to be hermetically sealed.

So I am going to buy a new one and was wondering which you all sugest.

In my youth I had a nice MCR unit that had a copper colored outer skin.

Are MRC still a good choice for DC ?

Thanks to all
and a Merry Christmass

Aaron


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, MRC is good. and if you on budget old MRC Tech II can be had for 15-20$


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a MRC Tech II on my simple HO layout. I bought it 2nd-hand for around $40 (too high?), and am very happy with its output and speed control.

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I like my new MRC Tech 4 220 for $60.











It's a small DC transformer, but I have old small DC trains that will only be running one at a time. Although MRC claims that it will easily run 5 engines at once.

It's unique in that it has really cool *Momentum* and *Braking* functions for realistic operation.  



Greg


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

I think the MRC Tech 4 220 looks like a good choice too

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The 220 is the cheapest transformer that has the more expensive Momentum and Braking features. When you use them, the throttle lever and brake button imitate the reality of a heavy moving mass that does not readily change speed, so you need to *anticipate* way in advance what you want your engine to do just as if it was pulling the inertial weight of a *real* train. 

It's *lots* of fun. 

Greg


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks Choo Choo*

Thanks Choo Choo

Momentum sounds like it would be interesting to play with and get used to .

Aaron


----------



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

There's an MRC one that has dual control as well which I'm looking at as a replacement to my (recently acquired) Tech II and Life-Like 'run things on a continuous loop' crappy one.  Runs about $50.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want to run a large layout the MRC 7000 Sound and Power and MRC 9000 are excellent choices. They go for around $60 used on EBay. They are older but very reliable. They can run any DC scale including G. I use to of the 7000. I also have an older MRC II (silver metal case). That has far more power than any of the kit supplies. Look at the amps they put out if you can.


----------



## scottsl (Dec 27, 2010)

This is very similar to my question. I was thinking about the MRC - Tech 4 260 but also wonder how this will work if I purchase a DCC compatible engine later. Then also does anyone know much about MRC - Tech 6 1.5A DC/Blackbox? The information I've found make this sound like an additional piece between the transformer and the track but at the same time, it looks like it controls throttle.


----------

